# pm in my outbox but not in my sent box



## mos (Apr 21, 2005)

:? hi i am new to the forum and i not particularly great with computers
i have sent a couple of pm in response to some pm i recieved.
i think they have been sent but they appear in my outbox rather than my sent items box implying they have not gone. 
am i doing something wrong and these messages have not gone or am i just missing the point somewhere

thanks


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

If it's in the Outbox then it means it's sent but hasn't been read.


----------



## mos (Apr 21, 2005)

thanks for clearing that up


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Mos

Also, don't delete them from your 'outbox' otherwise the reciepient will never get them. 

Cheers


----------

